
The Audio Streaming API - jucateck
These days one can find APIs to do many apps based on solid apis that bring more functionality into the world of applications that can be reached via web.<p>Soundctl has developed the one API that is powerful and will extend your applications true value. The power behind comes with ability to bring the audio streaming part into current applications or apps that will be developed where audio is needed in the form of recording, streaming or uplinking.<p>Soundctl audio API will be release in the weeks to come, it has already being built, and documentation is being written as we speak.<p>Who can use Soundctl audio API?<p>Developers who need to integrate audio into their apps --&gt; Such as live audio streaming, uplinking of audio files.<p>Example apps that can benefit and extend an application&#x27;s usuability.<p>Companies that would like to integrate a tool to launch webinars.<p>Companies that would like to stream audio in the form of music, live shows, or podcasting.<p>Businesses that would like to make use of audio advertisement in their websites.<p>Tech companies who like to integrate audio in the apps to train customers, or internal employee training.<p>Developers who are building news reporting sites, with audio reporting from the field.<p>Stay tuned for this powerful audio API, if you would like to be part of our beta release dont hesitate to sign up for our upcoming release.
======
jucateck
Use cases:

Web applications that need an audio component; 1\. Quickly launch a webinar
from your site. 2\. Create online audio material to train customers/employees
3\. Create audio advertisement in you site or with affiliates in your network.

4\. Create radio stations like to engage your audience with your products.

5\. Use the Audio API to add an audio news feature in your site.

6\. Create online presentations where the presenter can use powerpoint
materials and audio in real time.

The use cases are many and each devloper or company can curtail it to their
needs when audio is need to reach audiences and quantify the power and true
value.

------
michaelaubry91
What are some use cases?

------
jucateck
you can sign up for the upcoming release in soundctl.com

